# Cycling Holiday for Promotional film makers



## 1234 (18 Mar 2016)

Hi There,

This might be a long shot, but I am looking for someone to make a promotional video for my new cycling holiday company based in Greece.

In exchange for shooting the video on location I would be happy to offer a weeks all inclusive package of equivalent value..

I am not sure of the details (time, people, value etc) but if you are a film maker and a cyclist then I would be very interested in talking to you.

Cheers


----------



## gavgav (27 Mar 2016)

Have you seen this @Rickshaw Phil ?


----------



## jefmcg (27 Mar 2016)

http://www.damonpeacock.com/


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Mar 2016)

gavgav said:


> Have you seen this @Rickshaw Phil ?


I'll show it to Doug.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Mar 2016)

For what it's worth, here is the trailer for the cycling DVD that Doug and I put together. His editing skills make even me look presentable:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-C3Djxkd-gM


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Mar 2016)

I really like that film. But why did he do the narrative in the bathroom? It spoilt the film.


----------



## growingvegetables (28 Mar 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> For what it's worth, here is the trailer for the cycling DVD that Doug and I put together. His editing skills make even me look presentable:
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-C3Djxkd-gM



Liked that film - got a real period feel to it! Kind of 1950s - that's a complement, honest!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Mar 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I really like that film. But why did he do the narrative in the bathroom? It spoilt the film.


Because when we took those quotes out of context for the trailer they just sounded wrong. It needed something to emphasise that this wasn't part of the completed film.

For context here is a 90 second clip from the Long Mynd section on the DVD:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekTzIbWr0Eo


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Mar 2016)

Thats much better Phil.

Which editing suite do you use?

If you fancy a trip to Greece and need an assistant. Im available.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Mar 2016)

Doug uses Avid, although his is an older version now.


----------



## 1234 (5 Sep 2016)

here's the finished article. Thanks to Joseph burn video production . Hope you enjoyed your holiday :-)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB5yOv-N6dA


----------



## adamhearn (5 Oct 2016)

Great video, makes me want to visit!


----------



## 1234 (11 Oct 2016)

adamhearn said:


> Great video, makes me want to visit!



Thats the idea, give me a shout if you are serious :-)


----------



## adamhearn (13 Oct 2016)

Sadly I'm not in a position to.

All the best!


----------

